# cooking in a camper



## loubylou (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi All
would anybody be interested in sharing 'cooking in a camper' tips.  I dont have an oven and only have 2 gas rings in our van so have had to adapt over the years, we dont even have a grill.

At vanfest (the Malvern show) they have cooking in a camper as a feature. All vans line up and produce amazing meals.  Just wondered if anybody had any ideas so I can try something new.


----------



## firefighter (Sep 26, 2007)

*cooking*

You could try one of those multi layer cook pots, or what I usually do is prepare meals before I disappear (gives you more time to yourself too) I have a 4 burner hob with oven, grill and microwave but never seem to use anything other than two rings, keep it simple!


----------



## clarkson (Sep 26, 2007)

We have an oven made by Beauclaire, it sits over a gas ring, it's ace.  Went to a club camp last weekend and cooked a full english with all the trimmings.  Get a stove with a grill, got the one in my Bay from Aldi for £30.  I also have a little sandwich toaster that sits on a gas ring, makes little round toasties.

Changing the subject.  What did you think of Vanfest this year?  I thought at £35 per person for the weekend it was a bit pricey.


----------



## loubylou (Sep 26, 2007)

*vanfest*



			
				clarkson said:
			
		

> We have an oven made by Beauclaire, it sits over a gas ring, it's ace.  Went to a club camp last weekend and cooked a full english with all the trimmings.  Get a stove with a grill, got the one in my Bay from Aldi for £30.  I also have a little sandwich toaster that sits on a gas ring, makes little round toasties.
> 
> Changing the subject.  What did you think of Vanfest this year?  I thought at £35 per person for the weekend it was a bit pricey.



We couldnt go this year, had other stuff on, but have been previous years since 2001, but I was shocked to hear £35 pp I seem to remember it being a tenner per adult, kids free.  We usually only camp on the sat nite but I cant remember how much it was to camp.  The party on the sat night is out of this world, this year they had Shawodiwody (dont know how you spell it, but you know who i mean) then the Communards, so maybe thats why it was sooo expensive.  The atmosphere at the show was always magical, really. 

Thanks for your suggestions Mateys, I do have a small electric oven that I generally use for tenting, but I dont really have the space in my little van - too many kids toys . I like lots of one-pan-dishes rice 'n' things, just wondered if anyone had a delious delight I could make!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

WE now have an oven in our new van, but we never had one in our old one and Kath cooked some really nice meals!
She did like the George Forman Grill


----------



## hillwalker (Sep 26, 2007)

a pot noodle, and a beer .sorted


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> a pot noodle, and a beer .sorted


Noooooooo Wayyyyyy
A pot noodle and a glass of plonk


----------



## hillwalker (Sep 26, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Noooooooo Wayyyyyy
> A pot noodle and a glass of plonk


aye that's cool,,


----------



## walkers (Sep 26, 2007)

loubylou said:
			
		

> Hi All
> would anybody be interested in sharing 'cooking in a camper' tips.  I dont have an oven and only have 2 gas rings in our van so have had to adapt over the years, we dont even have a grill.
> 
> At vanfest (the Malvern show) they have cooking in a camper as a feature. All vans line up and produce amazing meals.  Just wondered if anybody had any ideas so I can try something new.


there is allways pasta i nearly allways end up making some pasta dish or another


----------



## loubylou (Sep 26, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Noooooooo Wayyyyyy
> A pot noodle and a glass of plonk



Posh Nosh!
I do like to try different things - did anyone see Jamie Oliver last night, cooking fish in an old biscuit tin, might try it next time we have a camp fire.
Thanks guys..


----------



## pappajohn (Sep 26, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> a pot noodle, and a beer .sorted



right on mate..........i could live on 'em but only A beer!


----------



## snowgoose (Sep 27, 2007)

*cooking in the van.*

Hi Loubylou, I have a cooker in my van but the best think I've ever bought was off Evil bay it was a 1.5ltr PRESSURE COOKER, not much bigger than a small saucepan,but boy it makes a great stew in around 25min even the cheapest cuts come out tender,dare I say even the odd Rabbit [from undisclosed sorces] become tasty.
 snowgoose.


----------



## sprokit (Sep 27, 2007)

loubylou said:
			
		

> Hi All
> would anybody be interested in sharing 'cooking in a camper' tips.  I dont have an oven and only have 2 gas rings in our van so have had to adapt over the years, we dont even have a grill.
> 
> At vanfest (the Malvern show) they have cooking in a camper as a feature. All vans line up and produce amazing meals.  Just wondered if anybody had any ideas so I can try something new.



not a great cook when I'm away so started googling to see what came up - and this  puts me to shame:   http://www.smallmotorhome.co.uk/cookinginasmallm.html

suppose it depends what you are after


----------



## loubylou (Sep 27, 2007)

*wow*

Well Sprokit, you came up trumps there.  Given me lots to go at!
puts my savoury rice to shame. 
Cheers


----------



## loubylou (Sep 27, 2007)

*Good Idea*



			
				snowgoose said:
			
		

> Hi Loubylou, I have a cooker in my van but the best think I've ever bought was off Evil bay it was a 1.5ltr PRESSURE COOKER, not much bigger than a small saucepan,but boy it makes a great stew in around 25min even the cheapest cuts come out tender,dare I say even the odd Rabbit [from undisclosed sorces] become tasty.
> snowgoose.



I,m a little nervous of the 'pressure cooker', knowing me I'd take mi van out.
But thanks it really would make sense, I'll have to put one on my xmas list and try it out.
Cheers


----------



## missElaineous (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi, we have no oven, but own an old Heritage Pan which is basically a slow cooker that you use over a very low flame.  Can cook a full Sunday Lunch in this pan, a joint of meat and veg, all ready together.  Only problem is we can't do Yorkshire Puds.  Did once try to grill the ready cooked frozen ones, but not very successfully.


----------



## snowgoose (Sep 28, 2007)

*pressure cooker*



			
				loubylou said:
			
		

> I,m a little nervous of the 'pressure cooker', knowing me I'd take mi van out.
> But thanks it really would make sense, I'll have to put one on my xmas list and try it out.
> Cheers



Hey Loubylou if I A MERE MAIL can do it I'm sure you can,at worse you will burn what you cook & you should smell that  search The Bay fer PRESSURE COOKERS.
Snowgoose.


----------



## loubylou (Sep 28, 2007)

*pans*

Thanks guys for your pan ideas, I'll have to put my nesting dixis into retirement. 

Snowgoose
you hav intrigued me about the pressure cooker, ie:much shorter cooking times and  all from a small pan.  I am going to look into that, xcuse the pun


----------



## clarkson (Sep 29, 2007)

loubylou said:
			
		

> We couldnt go this year, had other stuff on, but have been previous years since 2001, but I was shocked to hear £35 pp I seem to remember it being a tenner per adult, kids free.  We usually only camp on the sat nite but I cant remember how much it was to camp.  The party on the sat night is out of this world, this year they had Shawodiwody (dont know how you spell it, but you know who i mean) then the Communards, so maybe thats why it was sooo expensive.  The atmosphere at the show was always magical, really.
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions Mateys, I do have a small electric oven that I generally use for tenting, but I dont really have the space in my little van - too many kids toys . I like lots of one-pan-dishes rice 'n' things, just wondered if anyone had a delious delight I could make!!



It was Showaddywaddy on the the Friday night and the 'Committments' on the Saturday.  Unfortunately Vanfest has turned into a money making exercise.  For example if you wanted a beer in the main tent it was £3.20 for a can.  The whole thing was a big rip off.  Next year is prebooking only.  It's a shame 'cos it used to be a cheap little family show.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 29, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> a pot noodle, and a beer .sorted


only a beer


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 29, 2007)

pappajohn said:
			
		

> right on mate..........i could live on 'em but only A beer!


looks like you beat me to the answer great minds think alike  will have to read all reply s  before posting


----------



## loubylou (Sep 29, 2007)

*£an fest*



			
				clarkson said:
			
		

> It was Showaddywaddy on the the Friday night and the 'Committments' on the Saturday.  Unfortunately Vanfest has turned into a money making exercise.  For example if you wanted a beer in the main tent it was £3.20 for a can.  The whole thing was a big rip off.  Next year is prebooking only.  It's a shame 'cos it used to be a cheap little family show.



That was it - committments! Thanks Clarkson.  What a shame it has become so big. Your absolutely right, it was a great cheap family weekend.  We have been to smaller van meets ie, Stanford hall but that one has no overnight camping, no entertainment, so not quite the same.  We have friends who go to the Awestry (again forgive my spelling) meet and we may well try that one next year.


----------



## clarkson (Sep 29, 2007)

loubylou said:
			
		

> That was it - committments! Thanks Clarkson.  What a shame it has become so big. Your absolutely right, it was a great cheap family weekend.  We have been to smaller van meets ie, Stanford hall but that one has no overnight camping, no entertainment, so not quite the same.  We have friends who go to the Awestry (again forgive my spelling) meet and we may well try that one next year.



You mean Bus Types...

http://www.bus-types.co.uk/

An awesome show so I have been led to believe.  They haven't released the dates for 2008 yet.  But the Mrs and I and definitely going to this one, a fraction of the price of the big shows.  I think Newquay Dub Club will have our usual convoy going.  Another good value show is Vanwest at the Haynes Motor Museum in Somerset.


----------



## roifromnwales (Sep 30, 2007)

*2 quickies*

first night stew
tin corned beef tin taters tin peas tin carrots and an onion [chopped].
open tins chuck in pan heat and simmer for 5 mins.
add salt and pepper if you like and add a sachet of brown sauce if you fancy.
eat with bread chunks
feeds 4

easy to do especially after driving for several hours and only takes 10 mins. including prep

2 x tins of asda chicken in white sauce [can't remember the name but cheap]
add chopped onion and lots of chopped green peppers and cooked pasta
feeds 4 takes 10 mins including prep
goes very nice with warm garlic bread but if you don't have an oven you can't do that.


----------



## loubylou (Sep 30, 2007)

*Thats more like it....*



			
				roifromnwales said:
			
		

> first night stew
> tin corned beef tin taters tin peas tin carrots and an onion [chopped].
> open tins chuck in pan heat and simmer for 5 mins.
> add salt and pepper if you like and add a sachet of brown sauce if you fancy.
> ...



I love the sound of both of them  I'm going to try both of those next weekend in Matlock. 

Cheers
Incidently, anyone going to the fireworks in Matlock this saturday, if so we might see you in the main carpark


----------



## loubylou (Sep 30, 2007)

*Thats the one!!*



			
				clarkson said:
			
		

> You mean Bus Types...
> 
> http://www.bus-types.co.uk/
> 
> An awesome show so I have been led to believe.  They haven't released the dates for 2008 yet.  But the Mrs and I and definitely going to this one, a fraction of the price of the big shows.  I think Newquay Dub Club will have our usual convoy going.  Another good value show is Vanwest at the Haynes Motor Museum in Somerset.



Well done Clarkson, your spot on even with my terrible spelling.  Although we dont own a vdub anymore, we still like the shows and nobody seems to mind we are 'aliens'.


----------



## hillwalker (Oct 1, 2007)

clarkson said:
			
		

> It was Showaddywaddy on the the Friday night and the 'Committments' on the Saturday.  Unfortunately Vanfest has turned into a money making exercise.  For example if you wanted a beer in the main tent it was £3.20 for a can.  The whole thing was a big rip off.  Next year is prebooking only.  It's a shame 'cos it used to be a cheap little family show.


that's an exspensive pint mate. i would be taking a carry oot...


----------



## merlin wanderer (Oct 1, 2007)

24hr tesco spend the night tesco breakfast sorted!


----------



## loubylou (Oct 22, 2007)

*Have you tried this?*

Hi all
As a quick, but tasty dish:

tin of stewing steak in gravey
packet of savory rice
tin of peas or carrots or grean beans

So, you boil the savory rice (10 mins) gently simmer the stewing steak (5 mins) then add your veg.  Serve.

Its that simple yet delicous our kids love it they call it camping food.  We sometimes boil new potatoes but if you like you could you smash.

ps.  serve with lashings of brown sauce, preferably Daddies


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

*Fish*

Well, I have just had a very nice fish meal.
Talapia coated in whole grain mustard with a white wine sauce!!
All home made by Kath except for the fish!!! 
What a meal!!!! with red wine of course for me and white for Kath.
In our house you can have red with fish and I think it is better!!!!
Just my opinion!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

*George Forman*

We also use a George Forman, when on hook up!


----------



## loubylou (Oct 23, 2007)

*Talalapiaia?*



			
				***** said:
			
		

> Well, I have just had a very nice fish meal.
> Talapia!!



hi Graham 
never heard of this fish before?  Whats it look like? Cod or Tuna?
Does it come in fingers? 
Regards
lou


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

*Talapia*



			
				loubylou said:
			
		

> hi Graham
> never heard of this fish before?  Whats it look like? Cod or Tuna?
> Does it come in fingers?
> Regards
> lou


It is Talapia and it comes from Jamacia! 
It is pink before cooking and turns white after cooking.
It can be expensive, but from Tesco it is on offer every now and again and that is when we buy it! 
Kath says it is quite meaty but not like tuna, more of a white fish.
The fillets are not big and need to be filleted by the fishmonger!
It is very nice! 
Try it with the whole grain mustard and white wine sauce or the fishmonger told us to try honey (too sweet for me)
hope this helps


----------



## loubylou (Oct 23, 2007)

*That fish*

Thanks Graham AND Kath
I will look out for that fish,  I do pan cook salmon in the van with new potatoes, but it does make the van smell, when the weather is nice we barbie the fish.
Regards
Lou


----------



## firefighter (Oct 24, 2007)

*fish in van*

We were in Inverary a few years back and bought a pair of the famous Loch Fyne kippers, Had them in a lay-by for lunch. (C***van at the time!! ) I swear the smell was still there when we sold it a year or so later!! The squaw likes fish more than me but anytime we have it we barbie it, wouldn't cook it in motorhome, smell would annoy me driving along the road!! But I'm gonna have to try the Jamaican fish , sounds delish!!


----------



## Biker Jeff (Oct 24, 2007)

Mmmm Loch Fyne kippers, i bet they were well delicious.
I would never cook fish inside my van though, having my new van smelling like Billingsgate Market would just be too traumatic.
I cook fish outside on a BBQ or a flat camping stove. In fact i also dont like cooking fried breakfast in the van either, so thats also outside.
Food tastes better cooked Al Fresco anyway.
I mostly do a lot of Pasta & Rice dishes. Bolognese, Carbonara, Rissotto, Paella, Curry, Chilli. Also Corn Beef Hash & anything with new potato's (Tried the tinned ones once, they were disgusting)


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

*Fish*



			
				firefighter said:
			
		

> We were in Inverary a few years back and bought a pair of the famous Loch Fyne kippers, Had them in a lay-by for lunch. (C***van at the time!! ) I swear the smell was still there when we sold it a year or so later!! The squaw likes fish more than me but anytime we have it we barbie it, wouldn't cook it in motorhome, smell would annoy me driving along the road!! But I'm gonna have to try the Jamaican fish , sounds delish!!


Firefighter, I hope you like the Talapia fish.
We cook fish in the George Forman outside


----------



## t&s (Oct 24, 2007)

*dont do it*

cook outside its more fun and no stink for the next year inside your living space 
i have adapted one of the side lockers to acomadate a 2 ring cooker with grill on a slide out shelf with a plug in gas connection  and with the awning out around 3 foot it is in the dry if its raining 
we would like an oven but we are suposed to be camping so luxurys can wait till we get home


----------



## loubylou (Oct 24, 2007)

*stinky*



			
				terry&sue said:
			
		

> i have adapted one of the side lockers to acomadate a 2 ring cooker with grill on a slide out shelf with a plug in gas connection  and with the awning out around 3 foot it is in the dry if its raining
> 
> Well terry&sue thats really clever, I like your style



Firefighter, you have really made me chuckle, I have only cooked fish in the van once, but never again. I shall use some of the tips from the above....or go to the pub for tea.


----------



## mike hodgson (Oct 26, 2007)

*cooking in van*

thers a good book ,forgot name ,but tells you how to use one or two gas rings to cook up some great meals ,when i remember the name willpost it.


----------



## mike hodgson (Oct 26, 2007)

*cooking in van*

thers a good book ,forgot name ,but tells you how to use one or two gas rings to cook up some great meals ,when i remember the name willpost it.


----------



## loubylou (Oct 28, 2007)

*nice one*



			
				mike hodgson said:
			
		

> thers a good book ,forgot name ,but tells you how to use one or two gas rings to cook up some great meals ,when i remember the name willpost it.



ooo can't wait.


----------



## loubylou (Nov 1, 2007)

*newbies*

Do any of our new members have any cooking gems to share with us?

Happy Camping........
Lou


----------



## loubylou (Nov 26, 2007)

*new members*

Do any of our newby members have any favourite cooking tips/recipes?
Always interested in what you cook when in other parts of europe, we are going over to France, can any of you suggest foods we really must try.
ps. no frogs legs thanks.
lou


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 26, 2007)

what about snails


----------



## sundown (Nov 26, 2007)

ok!. what about 6 bottles of brown ale and 6 packets of crisps 
preparation time---zero mins
        .      sundown


----------



## Geoff.W (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Lou.
  This ain't going to set the culinary world alight, but from your other posts I see you have kids, when in French supermarkets keep your eyes open for the packs of 3 basic pizzas, at about £1 for the 3 great value meal if your on a budget like us, but you do need an oven.
  Sorry it's not Egon Ronay but it might be usefull.

Regards Geoff.​


----------



## Geoff.W (Nov 26, 2007)

sundown said:


> ok!. what about 6 bottles of brown ale and 6 packets of crisps
> preparation time---zero mins
> .      sundown



 Now thats what I call a balanced diet.

Geoff.​


----------



## sundown (Nov 26, 2007)

but seriously,
                   anytime we drive through a town 
we stop at a supermarket & buy a hot cooked chicken, 
put it on the table with a plate of bread & butter & a plate of crisps
thats our treat!     sundown


----------



## sundown (Nov 27, 2007)

Geoff.W said:


> Hi Lou.
> This ain't going to set the culinary world alight, but from your other posts I see you have kids, when in French supermarkets keep your eyes open for the packs of 3 basic pizzas, at about £1 for the 3 great value meal if your on a budget like us, but you do need an oven.
> Sorry it's not Egon Ronay but it might be usefull.
> 
> Regards Geoff.​



we always buy these cheap cheese & tomato pizzas
then add our own leftovers,- peppers, -ham - pine-apple - etc
usually turn out better than the more expensive pizzas
   sundown


----------



## lenny (Nov 27, 2007)

Geoff.W said:


> Now thats what I call a balanced diet.
> 
> Geoff.​



I thought the meaning of a balanced diet was a mince pie in each hand


----------



## sundown (Nov 27, 2007)

lenny said:


> I thought the meaning of a balanced diet was a mince pie in each hand


no, lenny A balanced diet is a can of lager in each hand 
& a mince pie in your teeth!!!     sundown


----------



## MarkA (Nov 27, 2007)

One tin of soup (usually tomato), one tin of new spuds, one tin of broad or runner beans, one tin of sweetcorn, one saucepan, one gas ring.  Sorted!


----------



## Geoff.W (Nov 27, 2007)

lenny said:


> I thought the meaning of a balanced diet was a mince pie in each hand



 I was always taught that it was a pint in each hand


----------



## lenny (Nov 27, 2007)

Haway now lads,Loubilou is looking for serious tips on cooking in the camper,
Let's be serious

P.S.  sorry Loubie ,just havin a laugh


----------



## sundown (Nov 27, 2007)

lenny said:


> Haway now lads,Loubilou is looking for serious tips on cooking in the camper,
> Let's be serious
> 
> P.S.  sorry Loubie ,just havin a laugh



you mean I cant mention my porridge topped pizza
oops! sorry ill stop it now 
only serious posts   sorry loubie-lue!
   sundown


----------



## loubylou (Nov 28, 2007)

*I like a laugh too......*

.....but I'm trying to keep everyone talking about something I'm interested in, as I have no technical knowledge, so alot of the threads I can't join in. ie electrical van power.  

I have nights when I just want a packet of crisp, a mince pie and a can of stella. x2!

  Lou


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 28, 2007)

how about a tin of chicken in white sauce ,and a bag of quick cook rice with a nice nanbread  and a can of beer  or two


----------



## loubylou (Jan 28, 2008)

*recently discovered...*

.... Morrisons 'all day breakfast' in a tin. Delicious, sos, omlette and beans,bacon, mushrooms. ready in a jiffy.


----------



## terry1956 (Jan 28, 2008)

*cooking*

We don,t have an oven in this van, but use a cobb indoor bar-b-que when to cold to cook outside, I can make curries, and lots of good meals, we also use an elec slow cooker if we are on the mains, but thats not very long. 3 rings works for me, michael


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 28, 2008)

Check out the new COOKING WITH KATIE thread appearing here soon.


----------



## Trevor (Jan 28, 2008)

loubylou said:


> Posh Nosh!
> I do like to try different things - did anyone see Jamie Oliver last night, cooking fish in an old biscuit tin, might try it next time we have a camp fire.
> Thanks guys..


Posh nosh a good old Geordie nosh up, black pudding raw, tripe soaked in vinegar, and a good sheeps head boiled the eyes are nice.


----------



## Slim (Jan 28, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Posh nosh a good old Geordie nosh up, black pudding raw, tripe soaked in vinegar, and a good sheeps head boiled the eyes are nice.



my old dad would say leave the eyes in cos they will see ya thru the week


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 28, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Posh nosh a good old Geordie nosh up, black pudding raw, tripe soaked in vinegar, and a good sheeps head boiled the eyes are nice.



Everything is clear now, the reason I give geordie land a wide berth and please stop calling me RAMsey.


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 28, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Posh nosh a good old Geordie nosh up, black pudding raw, tripe soaked in vinegar, and a good sheeps head boiled the eyes are nice.



Glad I didn't read that before my tea.


----------



## Trevor (Jan 28, 2008)

you lot dont know whats good for you's its real wholesome Food man


----------



## hillwalker (Jan 28, 2008)

a raw haggis wi a few beers,, sorted


----------



## Don (Jan 28, 2008)

2 thick slices of bread best butter peanutbutter and a bannana. Supperb. followed with marsbar dipped in batter and deep fried.

yummy

Don


----------



## Trevor (Jan 28, 2008)

hillwalker said:


> a raw haggis wi a few beers,, sorted



Aye Hilly i like haggis raw or cooked i am not bothered yum yum


----------



## Belgian (Jan 28, 2008)

Waaaak 
Only one salvation for you all. Cross the ditch. You might be saved from food poisoning or starvation on this side of the Channel. The french and belgians are ready to give first aid


----------



## Trevor (Jan 28, 2008)

Belgian said:


> Waaaak
> Only one salvation for you all. Cross the ditch. You might be saved from food poisoning or starvation on this side of the Channel. The french and belgians are ready to give first aid


Hi Belgian but the French eat frogs legs and escargo Yuk


----------



## Belgian (Jan 28, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Hi Belgian but the French eat frogs legs and escargo Yuk


Frogs  I don't like. But snails (escargots) mmmmm 
What you think of a real belgian (horse)beefsteak, or raw oysters, or rabbit with prunes and beer, or a wild boar so 'noble' that it has a green shine over it, or.....?
I hope you had diner allready ?


----------



## Trevor (Jan 28, 2008)

Belgian said:


> Frogs  I don't like. But snails (escargots) mmmmm
> What you think of a real belgian (horse)beefsteak, or raw oysters, or rabbit with prunes and beer, or a wild boar so 'noble' that it has a green shine over it, or.....?
> I hope you had diner allready ?


I used to do suba diving and eat the scalops straight out of the shell they were awsome yum yum


----------



## sundown (Jan 28, 2008)

Trevor said:


> I used to do suba diving and eat the scalops straight out of the shell they were awsome yum yum


I spent a week in a french hotel in a ski resort
They only served french food like some kind of sparrow soup etc
I lived for a week on bread cheese and fruit
the only thing on the menu which was edable
the continentals know nothing about proper cusine
I leave eating snails etc. to my dog
gimmie a plate o' porridge and a forfar bridie anyday!
appologies to all you english
but you can keep your cockles & muscles
scallops & shrimps etc south of the border 
we dont want them here!


----------



## lenny (Jan 28, 2008)

sundown said:


> I spent a week in a french hotel in a ski resort
> They only served french food like some kind of sparrow soup etc
> I lived for a week on bread cheese and fruit
> the only thing on the menu which was edable
> ...



We have a scottish friend, lives in lancashire and every time we visit she knocks up the stovies,warms the cockles of your heart

A week in a French hotel, Serves you right Nick.

Och aye the parlais vous


----------



## sundown (Jan 28, 2008)

lenny said:


> We have a scottish friend, lives in lancashire and every time we visit she knocks up the stovies,warms the cockles of your heart
> 
> A week in a French hotel, Serves you right Nick.
> 
> Och aye the parlais vous



agh! the stovies
another wee story
  in austria they have a dish called tyrolia groystel
and its stovies with frankfurter sausages and bacon mixed through
they dont like to serve it in a resturant 
because its considered a poor mans meal 
but naturally I always insisted on it
its the only proper meal east of the english channel


----------



## Trevor (Jan 28, 2008)

sundown said:


> I spent a week in a french hotel in a ski resort
> They only served french food like some kind of sparrow soup etc
> I lived for a week on bread cheese and fruit
> the only thing on the menu which was edable
> ...



I dived for my scallops in scotland and we will have less of you calling me english am half irish a quarter Scotish and a quarter Geordie so stick that in your pipe and smoke it 
and whats a forfar bridie anyway.


----------



## sundown (Jan 28, 2008)

Trevor said:


> I dived for my scallops in scotland and we will have less of you calling me english am half irish a quarter Scotish and a quarter Geordie so stick that in your pipe and smoke it
> and whats a forfar bridie anyway.


a forfar bridie is something like a cornish pastie
 (do you call it a tiddlyoggie?)
squashed sideways with no tatties or veg in it 
just wholesome scottish meat and onions
most famous are saddlers bakery in forfar
tastes delicious


----------



## sundown (Jan 28, 2008)

Trevor said:


> and we will have less of you calling me english am half irish a quarter Scotish and a quarter Geordie


and you say "there can only be one"  
you alone are a full united nations contingent


----------



## Trevor (Jan 28, 2008)

sundown said:


> a forfar bridie is something like a cornish pastie
> (do you call it a tiddlyoggie?)
> squashed sideways with no tatties or veg in it
> just wholesome scottish meat and onions
> ...



I wll have half a dozen will call in to your to pick em up tomorrow sound very nice and filling, you have made me hungry noo


----------



## Trevor (Jan 28, 2008)

sundown said:


> and you say "there can only be one"
> you alone are a full united nations contingent



Well if you say so matey.


----------



## loubylou (Jan 28, 2008)

huh, have you all been drinking?

or should I say 'what have you all been drinking?'
I havent heard of most of what you've said.


----------



## Trevor (Jan 28, 2008)

loubylou said:


> huh, have you all been drinking?
> 
> or should I say 'what have you all been drinking?'
> I havent heard of most of what you've said.


Just a jack Daniels or two or three oh well half a bottle


----------



## loubylou (Jan 28, 2008)

that explains it!
night night


----------



## lenny (Jan 28, 2008)

loubylou said:


> huh, have you all been drinking?
> 
> or should I say 'what have you all been drinking?'
> I havent heard of most of what you've said.



I cannot speak for them two drunken human cretins but I'm as jober as a sudge


----------



## sundown (Jan 29, 2008)

loubylou said:


> huh, have you all been drinking?
> 
> or should I say 'what have you all been drinking?'
> I havent heard of most of what you've said.



now hold on a minute, one doesn't need to be having a drink to
be sociable and communicative.
personally I think oops! och! sh*t!   
just spilled it all over the carpet  
wife'll kill me!  
gotta run getta cloth


----------



## lenny (Jan 29, 2008)

sundown said:


> now hold on a minute, one doesn't need to be having a drink to
> be sociable and communicative.
> personally I think oops! och! sh*t!
> just spilled it all over the carpet
> ...



Just spilled it Hang on  You were'nt one of those famous Scots international goalkeepers in your heyday, were you?


----------



## sundown (Jan 29, 2008)

lenny said:


> Just spilled it Hang on  You were'nt one of those famous Scots international goalkeepers in your heyday, were you?



good one lenny   gotta go now must get up early tommorrow
the croc's got indigestion!


----------



## zulurita (Jan 29, 2008)

The Remoska standard version is very good if you do not have an oven.

I find stir fried dishes very easy and quick. Then I love this kind of food and curries


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 29, 2008)

zulurita said:


> The Remoska standard version is very good if you do not have an oven.
> 
> I find stir fried dishes very easy and quick. Then I love this kind of food and curries



Ah but can you cook tattyoggies/ Forfar bridies raw sheeps heads and ocean bottom whelks. If not they are no good for these animals.


----------



## Trevor (Jan 29, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Ah but can you cook tattyoggies/ Forfar bridies raw sheeps heads and ocean bottom whelks. If not they are no good for these animals.


The mere metion of a sheep's heed make's my mouth water. mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jan 29, 2008)

We have four invaluable cooking items, a small foldup BBQ that can take charcoal beads or twigs, branches or small trees (depends on how many you are cooking for). 

Second item is a Bedouri Oven, similar to a Dutch Oven but the lid sits over the pan to keep the ashes out of the meal, and its made of pressed steel. Some of my best roasts have been cooked on that, Charcoal beads can be used or if you have a campfire going just shovel the hot coals under/onto the oven. The lid doubles as a frying pan. Take leather welding gloves to lift it out of the coals.

A gas top toaster.

Of course the other essential is a Guide Michelin.


----------



## Belgian (Jan 29, 2008)

*lava stones*

I have a 'carmping gaz' stove. Gas heathes up 'lava stones'. You'll  have an excelent BBQ then without charcoal or flames ... The lave stones are quite expensive (original Camping Gaz) but can be found for nothing at the side of the roads in Auvergne (France).


----------



## t&s (Jan 29, 2008)

***** said:


> WE now have an oven in our new van, but we never had one in our old one and Kath cooked some really nice meals!
> She did like the George Forman Grill


yes we had a george formby grill but could not sus out how to get the egg out of the strings


----------



## loubylou (Jan 30, 2008)

*Great suggestions*

keep um coming, no more sheep heads though!

Can't say I fancy that no matter how hungry I might be.


----------



## Trevor (Jan 30, 2008)

loubylou said:


> keep um coming, no more sheep heads though!
> 
> Can't say I fancy that no matter how hungry I might be.



Well what about a big pan of broth made with pigs trotters.


----------



## zulurita (Jan 30, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Ah but can you cook tattyoggies/ Forfar bridies raw sheeps heads and ocean bottom whelks. If not they are no good for these animals.



Afraid not


----------



## avandriver (Jan 30, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Well what about a big pan of broth made with pigs trotters.




Now you are talking .

When I was a kid my Irish grandmother used to cook pigs feet stew and it was fantastic 


Steve


----------



## Trevor (Jan 30, 2008)

avandriver said:


> Now you are talking .
> 
> When I was a kid my Irish grandmother used to cook pigs feet stew and it was fantastic
> 
> ...



Evening Avandriver,
Food was food in those days wholesome stuff, not like hot donalds.


----------



## Don (Jan 30, 2008)

What do folks think of a Recipe thread, somewhere that we could all share our favourite dish?
Don


----------



## sundown (Jan 30, 2008)

Don said:


> What do folks think of a Recipe thread, somewhere that we could all share our favourite dish?
> Don



I think that would be a very good idea,    P is for porridge!


----------



## Trevor (Jan 30, 2008)

Don said:


> What do folks think of a Recipe thread, somewhere that we could all share our favourite dish?
> Don



Mine is easy Don,
A full english breakfast i can eat one anytime of day.


----------



## tresrikay (Jan 30, 2008)

Don said:


> What do folks think of a Recipe thread, somewhere that we could all share our favourite dish?
> Don



A recipe thread, People on this thread dont need recipe threads. Just give them a club, a knife, a chainsaw, some welding gloves, a blacksmiths furnace and wildcamp them near a recently active volcano................. with a dutch George ramovska upside down frying pan.


----------



## Don (Jan 31, 2008)

sundown said:


> I think that would be a very good idea,    P is for porridge!



Now Thats what I call food.
With a pinch of salt.

Don


----------



## Don (Jan 31, 2008)

Trevor, Lets have it right. Trotters not feet. Pigs trotter stew, a good old Lancashire recipe. 

Don


----------



## Trevor (Jan 31, 2008)

Don said:


> Trevor, Lets have it right. Trotters not feet. Pigs trotter stew, a good old Lancashire recipe.
> 
> Don



I am a bit confused (Trotters not feet) take a look at my post page 10, #96 it clearly says Trotters not feet  me thinks you have had one to many matey.


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 31, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Anyone got a recpie for human meat i heard it goes down nice with a bottle of Chianti mmmmmmm.



I'm sure it's the *liver* that's the best bit.


----------



## loubylou (Jan 31, 2008)

Can you stop this pleassssssssssssssssse.


----------



## Don (Jan 31, 2008)

Again, my humble appologies, you was responding to AVANDRIVER. You are of cause correct you did state  Trotters  not Feet.

Don


----------



## Trevor (Jan 31, 2008)

Don said:


> Again, my humble appologies, you was responding to AVANDRIVER. You are of cause correct you did state  Trotters  not Feet.
> 
> Don


No probs mate we all drop a clanger now and then


----------



## Trevor (Jan 31, 2008)

For those of you that have a microwave, if your bread is just that little bit dry pop in the micro for a few seconds and hey presto its nice and soft agian.


----------



## wynnielafreak (Apr 5, 2008)

*entertaining with wynnie*

You might get a few Ideas from this no budget pilot I made, still waiting on it getting commisioned. BTW if there are any enthusiastic ammature film makers out there that would like to make more for you tube for starters get in touch.
Cheers
wyn

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=8127575


----------



## Don (Apr 5, 2008)

Next time you have a camp fire try any road kill wrapped in clay and baked for about 1.5 hours. when you break the clay ball you will find the skin and whatever are attached to the clay and leaves the cooked meat for your delight.


----------



## Belgian (Apr 5, 2008)

Don said:


> Next time you have a camp fire try any road kill wrapped in clay and baked for about 1.5 hours. when you break the clay ball you will find the skin and whatever are attached to the clay and leaves the cooked meat for your delight.


Where are these scouting days, Don ???


----------



## Trevor (Apr 5, 2008)

Don said:


> Next time you have a camp fire try any road kill wrapped in clay and baked for about 1.5 hours. when you break the clay ball you will find the skin and whatever are attached to the clay and leaves the cooked meat for your delight.


Thats the way the Gypsies would cook hedgehogs so all the spikes came off.


----------



## Rover (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi, we don't have a oven, but use one of those skillets looks like two pans but they just hook together, used mine for 3 years now you can heat a pie in it or cook a full meal, one of my favorites is a small joint of lamb put your potatoes around it and in less than a hour you have a lovely tender joint with the roast potatoes, if ever you get to any of the motorhome shows they nearly always demonstrate them, and they do exactly what they say they will. My other favorite is a can of Chili from Lidl, a couple of boil in the bags or rice and a bottle of Red Wine, quick and easy.


----------



## Don (Apr 5, 2008)

Belgian said:


> Where are these scouting days, Don ???



too soft these days, what with microwave and the likes.

don


----------



## Don (Apr 5, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Thats the way the Gypsies would cook hedgehogs so all the spikes came off.



then it tastes just like rabbit.


----------



## Belgian (Apr 5, 2008)

Don said:


> then it tastes just like rabbit.


During the last war overhere people ate cats: they called it "'roof rabbits".  Delicious said my granny


----------



## Belgian (Apr 5, 2008)

Rover said:


> Hi, we don't have a oven, but use one of those skillets looks like two pans but they just hook together, used mine for 3 years now you can heat a pie in it or cook a full meal, one of my favorites is a small joint of lamb put your potatoes around it and in less than a hour you have a lovely tender joint with the roast potatoes, if ever you get to any of the motorhome shows they nearly always demonstrate them, and they do exactly what they say they will. My other favorite is a can of Chili from Lidl, a couple of boil in the bags or rice and a bottle of Red Wine, quick and easy.



MMmmmm. Important: don't forget the wine


----------



## Trevor (Apr 5, 2008)

Rover said:


> Hi, we don't have a oven, but use one of those skillets looks like two pans but they just hook together, used mine for 3 years now you can heat a pie in it or cook a full meal, one of my favorites is a small joint of lamb put your potatoes around it and in less than a hour you have a lovely tender joint with the roast potatoes, if ever you get to any of the motorhome shows they nearly always demonstrate them, and they do exactly what they say they will. My other favorite is a can of Chili from Lidl, a couple of boil in the bags or rice and a bottle of Red Wine, quick and easy.


I have one they are a good bit of kit if you dont have an oven.


----------



## Trevor (Apr 5, 2008)

Belgian said:


> MMmmmm. Important: don't forget the wine



The most impotant ingredient for all cooking  if it dont go in with the food it will go down your neck


----------



## jenspen (Apr 5, 2008)

hiya we cook oven chips in the frying pan with the lid on. a quick and tasty meal for two is a tin of campbells condensed tomato soup undiluted and some cooked pasta mixed in. We also warm pies in the frying pan with the lid on. Jen


----------



## Belgian (Apr 5, 2008)

*pots & pans*

Amazing what you can do with an old fashion pan or pot in these days of microwave and steamovens.  Back to the roots, cooks The only 'modern' thing my wife carries around is a pressure cooker. (and I cook when her pressure goes up )


----------



## mlynnf50 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Cooking*

Hello Lou
My family like my corned beek hash, just fry onions, add tin of baked beans and tin of corned beef 1 oxo cube and some water, serve with mash or pancakes its quick and easy.  If I can think of any more will let you know.
mlynnf50


----------



## mlynnf50 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Cooking*

Sorry should have said beef !!!!!!


----------



## Polly (Apr 11, 2008)

we have 2 hashes
1  cornbeef ash with potatoes, veg gravy ect
2   cornbeef ash with baked beans  boil the spuds add oinion then mash add beans and cornbeef and mix to a horrible looking ???? but great to eat ask my 6ft 6 son

ummy ummy


----------

